# Looks like we will be inside for the week....



## Wooga (Jul 13, 2012)

Heading out now...going to get in as many as possible before the rain. I don't see a ride in my future until next weekend with Franensandy here in PA.


----------



## EvilGreg (Jul 20, 2011)

I got in a ride today with the same fears here in Richmond.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

What? No STORM RIDE?


----------



## JS1965 (Oct 29, 2012)

I am on the gym trainer for days now , buying a home trainer soon


----------

